# if you're looking for your fish I found them



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Went on a kayak trip on the whitewater river saturday. Too many people to really fish caught one saugeye in the brief time i fished. Found 6 lar ge smallies on a stringer caught up in the rapids. Luckily they were still alive so I relaeased them all. To the dumba## that not only takes gamefish out of the river but then is too dumb to actually make sure his stringer is still secure I hope you dont catch another fish. also I think this would be an excellent area for fishing but the rec use and the littering is ridiculous. I could of filled up 12 kayaks with all the empty beer cans I found floating on the river. I plan on going back in the fall when it isnt so overloaded with drunks.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

That is stupidity at it's best. I fished the upper part of the LMR on vacation this past week and was totally disgusted by the stupidity and disrespect that takes place on such a great fishery. It seems every single place you go these days no matter how secluded you find empty chicken liver containers and beer cans everywhere.
I hit one of my favorite spots awhile back and found a filleted channel cat and a hybrid striper that was filleted... on only one side. Both we just left to rot on the bank. I'd suggest that you have to take an IQ test to get your fishing license, but my guess is that the people who do this stuff probably don't have one.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

I'm seeing the same thing on some of my favorite water.  

Look for it to get much worse as specifics are freely shared with ever increasing frequency. The reality is that most would be anglers who have little time to learn on their own don't appreciate what's been handed to them by well intentioned "teachers". They're takers, not givers.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I totally disagree if I am reading the last message correctly. Personally, I think it silly to believe that folks in large numbers would take the time to find this website, register, then post questions and ultimately turn around and abuse our waters and wildlife. Of course any one or two idiots can do anything, and possibly be from this site, but I think it would be very, very rare.

Occasionally the threads on our website are used by some urging us to keep everything secret, and to not share info because you don't know who you are sharing with. This time (since my "screen name" was kind of used) I had to respond. I ask, what is the purpose of this site? I always thought it was to share stories as well as help fellow anglers. I have heard people criticize the help given on this site (as stated in this thread) and I have also read about folks criticized for posting pics of "every 10 inch smallmouth" they catch. Posting pics is just another way to share. It's meant to be fun and I seriously doubt the environment is going to suffer by what we say here.

I know I am opening myself up here to get blasted I'm sure, but I am tired of the "doomsday" quotes by people insinuating "things will get much worse" if we keep posting help and info.

Just my take.....


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

fshnteachr said:


> I totally disagree if I am reading the last message correctly. Personally, I think it silly to believe that folks in large numbers would take the time to find this website, register, then post questions and ultimately turn around and abuse our waters and wildlife. Of course any one or two idiots can do anything, and possibly be from this site, but I think it would be very, very rare.
> 
> Occasionally the threads on our website are used by some urging us to keep everything secret, and to not share info because you don't know who you are sharing with. This time (since my "screen name" was kind of used) I had to respond. I ask, what is the purpose of this site? I always thought it was to share stories as well as help fellow anglers. I have heard people criticize the help given on this site (as stated in this thread) and I have also read about folks criticized for posting pics of "every 10 inch smallmouth" they catch. Posting pics is just another way to share. It's meant to be fun and I seriously doubt the environment is going to suffer by what we say here.
> 
> ...


Very well said!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

i agree with fishnteacher and I in no way was blaming this website it is just people in general that dont look at the environment as a fragile thing. I appreciate every bit of help that I have received on this website. I dont think people should give out exact location but the water is free to everyone. I think as long as people stay with giving a body of water and not the curve by the big tree then that is perfectly fine. If the game rangers came out and did their job I think most of the idiots would be taken care of. It is just a few idiots making it bad for everyone. I do think to look at posts you should have to be a member though because there are some leeches on here that dont contribute anything


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

I can feel for you on tired of people trashing nice places. I take two garbage bags with me when i go fishing. One is for my trash and other is i clean up what ever area I am in with the kids. It teaches them to respect the outdoors and maybe if someone sees me doing it they will do the same.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I think it would be great for people on the board to post river sweep events. I would attend one once a year. I am in no way stating that OGF forum users should form an organization. But I know that most watersheds have a conservancy agency that hosts the backbone for river cleanup crews. And I'm sure that many of us would offer our services, and maybe go fishing afterwords.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

Was at the Gmr yesterday at eggelston park. I found one casting net, three chicken liver containers, and a million beer cans floating in the river.


----------



## dddavis (Jul 9, 2007)

one of my favorite places to fish is up at west milton, from the park down(stillwater). about a 100 yds south there is right jog in the river, and a sandy hump there. i don't think i have ever been there and not seen trash. i have toted out all kinds of crap there. i am amazed people have the ability to carry in 12 or 24 packs of beer, and can not drag out the lighter and easier to carry empties. fishing line, bait containers, cans, trash; just amazes me how someone could go to such beautful places and screw them up


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I have been a member on this site for a while now and I usually read and rarely post. Earlier there was a discussion about sharing info and stories on this site and that being the purpose. I like to read the stories and see the pics, I like to hear about where the fish are biting and what not. However, I would never share any of my spots with anyone on here. I was burned really bad doing that. I guess someone looked up my website through here and saw all the wipers I catch and asked to come along. I agreed but asked to keep the location a secret. So I took the guy with me (who shall remain nameless) and we fished and caught some nice wipers, I had a good time. The VERY next day I went back (I used to fish the spot daily) and met up with him there and lo and behold, there are 6 other guys in the spot where I fished alone since I found it. Strangely enough, they all knew him. The spot has never been the same since... garbage, inconsiderate people fishing at arm's length from me, and people keeping more fish than they need to. If I ever fish with anyone from this site again, it will be at their spots.
I'm not saying everyone shouldn't trust their fellow OGFers, I'm just saying that it's a darn shame that I don't because I enjoy sharing my stories with other anglers. Sure, I probably shouldn't let one bad apple spoil the whole bunch, but that one bad apple left a rotten taste in my mouth.
Someone mentioned the Wildlife Officers should be doing their job and I COMPLETELY agree with that. I don't understand why I don't see them more often than I do (twice in the past 5 years)... maybe it's their budget, but I honestly wouldn't mind shelling out more for my license to put a few more officers on payroll because I know I would get my money's worth out of my license any way. Sadly, I think if such a thing happened, all the money would continue to get dumped into Lake Erie.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

fshnteachr, I assure you, I was in no way trying to single you out.

You wrote-- *"Personally, I think it silly to believe that folks in large numbers would take the time to find this website, register, then post questions and ultimately turn around and abuse our waters and wildlife."*

This site has over 15,000 members. It averages around 4500 users daily. Only 1200 of those daily users are members. I do consider that to be "large numbers" with way too many non-members viewing and plenty of potential to negatively impact well publicized locations. Personally, I see nothing silly about it. As evidenced by many long time member's experiences, it's becoming reality.

imalt wrote-- *"I do think to look at posts you should have to be a member though because there are some leeches on here that dont contribute anything."*

I advocated the exact same thing a while back and was told by Shakedown that unique visitors bring in ad dollars and that was the important consideration. Not sure how many of the "lurkers" actually support our sponsors, but I guess it's the stats that count.

TeamPlaker, I'll give you a better one. Through PM I helped a member with presentation and technique on a body of water he was struggling with. He took my help, applied it, and had wonderful success. He then proceeded to betray my confidence, started a thread telling in detail what he had "discovered", and then got po'd when I refused to help him further. Go figure.

I like this site. Lots of good people here with a wealth to share. Unfortunately, it's popularity is a double edge sword. Not everyone is worthy of the wealth. I encourage everyone to simply think about what you post and the ramifications of posting specifics. 3300 "lurkers" viewing daily ain't out to contribute anything to your fishing.

Peace out.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

With billions of people surfing the net, the numbers you posted Wiper regarding OGF are bound to be high. However, I still totally disagree that large numbers of people are going out to your honey hole, that guy's spot on the lake, my stretch of river, etc....because of something posted on this website. 3300 "lurkers," ok, but the amount that go hit the water, more specifically your spot, because of something said in one of our posts is small. 

We'll just agree to disagree.  

P.S. Attention needs to be given to the 1000's of ca-brewers each weekend on the rivers and the pleasure boaters with jet skis on the lakes....I would say they do more harm than "lurkers" on OGF _(in my opinion, I have no proof other than the handful I see each weekend)_


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

I'm fairly new to this site and also fairly new to fishing. I have found the wealth of information here to be extremely helpful. I do have to admit that I have not posted much other than questions, but that is due to the fact that I don't possess the knowledge yet to direct others on techniques, bait, etc. In the future, I would definitely be willing to help someone out with whatever I could. I haven't fished many pubic waters, but I have been to Griggs and OShay. Both had bait containers left along the shoreline which is sad because trashcans were located right by the parking area. I tend to side with the people who do not give out their honey holes, however, I know it has been tough for me to find a good spot to fish. I've gotten skunked several times this summer and I'm still looking for a decent spot. Up to this point, I try to get as much info from this site as I can, then go hit the water and try to find my own spot. 

To those who do post fishing locations on this site, thank you. To those who don't, I respect your decision. I hope this issue can get resolved. It's irritating to those who try to read a thread and then get bombarded by mudslinging. 

I would like to make a suggestion to those who take the time to operate this site: would it be possible to post a list of fishing terms for newbies? I know I struggle with that in the beginning.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Just one more thing.....I sure hope my comments aren't viewed as "mudslinging," just wanted to post my opinion on the matter as I have read about this topic for a couple of summers now. Also, in no way am I telling people to give away their prized spots on the water, that would be stupid.

I just think that when someone asks for some tips on where to put in at the river, some stretches where the fishing is decent, etc., etc. there is nothing wrong with helping them out. I read a particular post where someone told a guy to get a map and go driving. With gas at 4.00 gallon what does it hurt to direct a few people to certain stretches of river? Yeah, it's fun to explore but come on, there is a line between giving away the honey hole and just being an *ss. 

I guess if we want to fear the "lurkers" we can, but seems counterproductive to the site. 

OK, enough....this is getting drawn out too long. I simply love this website and want people to learn as much as I have and share what I can. Isn't it all about the love of fishing anyways?


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

fshnteachr said:


> I read a particular post where someone told a guy to get a map and go driving.


 
I wasn't the person who put up that post, mind you, but that's exactly how I found 90% of the places I fish. I look at my Ohio map or Cincinnati map and find areas where creeks come into rivers, deep stretches of river, etc. if it's a lake, I download a topographical map and look for structure that way, then I log onto MSN Live Maps and scout out river spots with "Bird's Eye View" and see what it looks like before I even get into my car. I look for streets nearby and pull offs where I can park. Sometimes you have to wade a mile, sometimes you hit private property and have to turn around, sometimes you get there and get skunked.... but sometimes you find a really sweet spot that no one else has stumbled upon.
I'm not trying to be argumentative here.... I'm just saying that sometimes you have to put in work to earn a spot. I do, however, completely agree about ca-brewers and pleasure boaters. They probably do account for a majority of the garbage in some areas.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

We're beating a dead horse....

Great, you found your spots the old fashioned way, so have I. I think you missed my point.

I won't post anymore on this. I think we all have our opinions and not much will change them. Do what you are comfortable doing.

I wish we met once a month somewhere to debate, that'd be a blast. I know a good hole on the LMR where the smallies bite like crazy....we could fish and debate, the spot is right next to the.......ahhh.........

Teach Out!


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I ask many fishermen that I see if they have ever heard of this site. Everyone has said no. Ohio has many fishing men and women. Go drive out in the country and count the farm ponds. Try fishing one main rivers on a weekend. The pressure is high. This Saturday I went out to mill creek to collect some baitfish with a neighbor who was hitting up a paylake that evening. I ran into 3 different groups ON MILL CREEK. I'm not going to pick on the information given on this site. To each their own. I don't know much information about Ohio's waterways. I just moved here. So I've asked a number of questions. But if you want info on stream fishing in Kentucky. I can put you in some good water. 

the only things I care about are:

1. Buy your fishing License.
2. Keep the river clean.
3. Only remove gamefish that you plan on eating(respect the balance of nature)
4. Write to your local and state Gov and tell them what matters to you.


----------



## Uglystik (Jul 19, 2005)

i think the saying of take only photographs and leave only footprints is the best policy. if you want to keep some fish and beer batter fry em up with your favorite home recipe beer batter more power to ya. I would like to believe that most people on here mean well even if they dont agree on some things and are not the people who trash the areas they fish. 

I am probably what most on here would consider a lurker but do on occasion put in my 2 cents.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

I am also new to this site. 

I thank all that have help me, mostly in tips on technique. 

*"Every person is good and has good intentions to start with."* 

*But people become lazy, get distracted and forget, and peer pressure by "their freinds" or trying to impress others that leds to the problems (weather it is just leaving litter behind, mudslinging, or giving up someone elses Honey Hole).* 

One should not blame another but conduct yourself in a respectful manner. You can ONLY control your life and you alone have to live with your own actions and decisions.

I know that I am not perfect, nor will I ever be perfect. 
So I do my best to do and be good so that I can live with and my children can live my actions and decision. 

Again I do Thank all who do post. I enjoy the stories. I find the conditions helpful for planing my fishing trip. And I am always learning, tips have helped greatly. 
Thanks and good Fishing to All :B


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

How does it go?

To thy own self be true...

judge not, least you be judged

a fool can not be fooled again

mean people suck!

get over it


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

just to agree with the advice "moderation in all things". Personally, I do not take fish from the rivers and ponds...but those who do, within the law, have my blessing. I'm most distressed with the trash accumulations--and I do always take a big plastic bag and a disposable glove with me when I go fishing--and pick up all I can reach on the way in and the way out; please, ALL OF YOU, do the same. If all integrity-centered anglers do this, I promise we can make a difference. Make it a permanent part of your tackle. Call people down at your own risk--that's fine and I admire it--but so many crazies are armed now; and you DO want to go back home to your family. And thank GOODNESS for those posters who have given "general" information--I think I'd still be fish-less after 10 years, if they hadn't!  I totally believe no one should be absolutely specific on the board--pm someone if you want to do that--but saying "near where 68 and 235 intersect" has been a GODSEND to me. I discovered the 'sweet spots' by myself...but if I didn't even know the *county* I should be in, I'd still be "up the creek"! I love this board and I deeply respect the posters here; most of you guys are gentlemen and INCREDIBLY knowledgeable fishermen. Thanks so much for that...and remember, one person CAN make a difference!


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

That's funny that you were at the Whitewater on Saturday. Myself and a good buddy of mine were out there Saturday and Sunday. I had my single canoe and he was in a kayak. I don't know about you, but we hammered them on Saturday, the Smallmouth and Sauger. You are right, there were a ton of people and we both thought the same thing, this is going to be tuff fishing. At the half way point we got pulled over by conservation officers sitting in plain clothes on this one bend to check our license, meanwhile there are idiots paddling past, some so drunk I don't know how they did not fall out of the canoe. I made it a point to take my time and go thru my multiple licenses that I currently have for fishing in 3 different states, then gave him my Indiana license, he said, wow you have quite a few licenses, I said yes, I like to fish and obay the law, I then asked him, why is there not local or state police taking care of the idiots out here that put people like me at risk because they do not know what the hell they are doing in a canoe, and most of them are half baked? He did not have an answer, his job was to make sure that people who are fishing have a valid license. One thing that I heard is that a lot of people go to the Whitewater for that fact, they can drink on the river and there is hardly a problem with getting in trouble with the law if you are smashed. Also observed, there are a lot of red necks out there in that part of the world. I can't tell you how many times someone would ask, any luck? and I would say yes, and then they would say, any size, yes, I guess you will be eating good tonight, I would say no, I throw everything back, it's for the sport, I buy fish at Krogers when I want fish, then I would get this strange look and they would paddle on. I did encounter a couple of people who had stringers, and asked them why are you keeping the fish, and they look on the small side, would not get an answer. Well I will be posting pic's of some of the nice smallies we caught on both days. The reason I joined this site is to learn about the waters around me. I don't want to know your honey holes, and let's face it, you can fish the same water each day and the fish will be in different places, given weather conditions, wind, sun, shade. I think everyone needs to look at this as a positive, if you don't want to contribute, that's your choice, this is a community and there will be disagrements. Here's the secret to our fine fishing at the Whitewater: We were using brown, black and green tubes. Also used Green/black fleck artifical crawdads, some crank baits in crawdad colors, browns, black and orange. Fished then deep when the sun was out along the sides of the rapids and and at the ends of the rapids, anywhere there was decent current and rocky botton they were there. My buddy hit one in the 4 pound range about 18" long and we both had a couple that were in the 3 pound range, and the average was size was nice also. I am going to hit this water again, but do it during the week when the traffic will be down and go early, best fishing was early morning and later in the afternoon. If the sun is out and clear skys, forget the middle of the day, the sun is at the higest point in the sky and the bite will be off until the sun heads further west. Saturday was great because we had good cloud cover thru most of the day. Anyone interested in floating earyly morning during the week, let me know, always looking for a second. One thing that I can tell you is that I have no problem floating with someone on this water, there are no honey holes, just very obvious areas and conditions that warrant smallie population. I will post pics when my buddy email's me the pics from his camera. One last note, there was quite a bit of garbage on the river, beer cans. From my own observations a lot of it wound up in the river because of people flipping over, and due to there own stupidy thus the result. This river is not for the novist, there are some parts where the water really moves and sometimes puts you right into a strainer, and if you don't know how to manuver or not paying attention, well you know the result. We floated 13 miles on both days and saw every type of situation. Well, if you like smallies and hunting for them, I can say that this is a good fishery that you have to work, but will be rewarding.


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

My cousin lived on the Whitwater in Harrison last summer, I went fishing several times until at one occasion we had some poles out and both left to check the grill and get a bite to eat, when we returned my poles where gone and there was canoe tracks on the gravel. I know I shouldnt have left them alone, but we gone less than 5 minutes! The LMR used to be Cabrewing river now its the Whitewater.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I believe some points I was trying to make may have been misunderstood. My simple reason for my rant was to warn some folks when you get PMs asking you to fish and where you're catching fish, beware.
I have never had a problem with sharing information. If someone wants to ask me how to catch a hybrid, I'll tell them how I fish for them. It's the people who hound you for information that I don't deal with. Where did you catch them, how deep were they, what were you using... etc.
Never once did I say I had a problem with people taking fish... it's the people who take more fish than they need and those who break the limit laws that we have for a reason. If you're taking a full stringer of crappie home because you're having a fish fry, I say... enjoy. But there are some fish, in my opinion, that aren't meant to be taken. I was talking to a gentleman recently who had caught a 44 inch muskie... beautiful fish. A fish that he took home to eat. Sure, legally, he can do that... but a rare fish like that deserves to be set free for someone else to hook up with (hopefully, me). Had another guy catch a really nice largemouth, probably about 4 pounds. He took it home so he could show his kid. Believe that? I thought that's why we have cameras. I am not confrontational, I offered to take a picture of him and the fish and email it to him. He still took it home. I bet everyone on this forum that fishes more than the weekend warriors has seen someone taking every single fish they catch and throwing it on their stringer, regardless of size, species, the law, etc.
The original poster was posting about someone leaving a stringer of smallies to rot, probably because they were too trashed when they left to remember they had them... or they just didn't care. That's the kind of stuff I have a problem with and the garbage... maybe I'm a bit too passionate about it but catching so many fish in a day that you lose count is a rare treat.... why not let most of or all of them go so you can do it again sometime?
It's all my two cents and with the looming recession, it's probably worth about half that.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

i'm for cabreewers


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I like to drink beer, but after the fishing, the stories get better.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

that was my original point that with catch and release so many different people can catch the same big fish. Plus why do you want to eat something that comes out of the polluted waterways. Of course some of hte people I came across saturday a little toxic waste in the system could only be an improvement for them. I'm all for having a good time but if you would of seen the two canoes at the end that got into major trouble in a floater because they were too drunk to paddle away from it. But hey to all you drunks have another because its well worth drowning for the beer. And that way next time you wont be in my way when I am trying to fish. Bad things can happen on the water quickly and drunk and dead is no way to spend a saturday night.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Some folks can have a few or many beers and still not be idiots, I fall in that catagory...so do you slep


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

some high and mighty talk on the internet here, I'll be on the bottom of the river drinking a beer i guess.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

LMAO Sleprock. To each one his own justice. In terms of my honey holes; go for it! These places I have fished since I was a child and have been passed down through the family. I watch otherts fish them to no avail. They leave their empty Hills Brothers worm cans and catch no fish. I have had other posters let me know that I have revealed these honey holes through my ambiguous postings and pictures; no big deal. Just don't leave mono hanging from the tree limbs and varoius other unsightly trash. Moreover, *DO NOT* cross my lines. It's all gravy baby. Don't catch em' all. Peace out.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I fish Spencer Lake quite a bit and usually post my results. I have noticed, and this may be a coincidental, that the number of anglers after catfish on Friday and Saturday night seems related to whether I report catching fish or not. And, Spencer Lake is definately a Lake in need of a good clean-up. I think I'll make that my next project. Thanks for putting the idea in my head.


----------



## Still_Waters... (Aug 13, 2008)

Ajax said:


> I think it would be great for people on the board to post river sweep events. I would attend one once a year. I am in no way stating that OGF forum users should form an organization. But I know that most watersheds have a conservancy agency that hosts the backbone for river cleanup crews. And I'm sure that many of us would offer our services, and maybe go fishing afterwords.



I'm all for that, it's like I've been taught since I was old enough to be out and about, "leave it as clean or cleaner than you found it", my Dad pushed that on me, and I have made a habit of taking care of my mess, and the mess of others when I have the chance. It's just a shame to me that I'm a young guy and I can remember things being better, now I can't even grab a handful of gravel to scrub bait off my hands without having to pick out glass first.

Sorry if this all seems a bit redundant, but being around people that share the same respect and admiration for the worlds natural balance and wonder is new to me, but seriously if someone wants to start getting the ball rolling my hands are here to help.


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

ive found that MOST serious fisherman care about the waters , i always clean up old line or anything else i can reach when im fishing. some arent fortunate to have a boat so i try to help clean up since i can reach any spots. but the people that trash our waters are no different than the ones on the highways, some care , alot dont. my truck floor isnt the cleanest alot , but i just wont throw trash out. CATCH AND RELEASE , i fished smallies in virginia alot, same lake same points and caught a 4 lb smallie 3 different times, and he fought great every single time, and that was just for me. might sound stupid but how much enjoyment did that 1 single fish give to me and who knows who else. would have missed out on it, and just the fun of " is HE there ? " everytime i went fishing. the drunk people,, let em drown,, FLATHEADS need food too,, HAHA see you all on the lake, be there early sat sun mon, luck


----------

